# We need a new TiVo DVR with TiVo Stream 4K software!



## johnandkarenbona (11 mo ago)

I love the Tivo interface better than anything I have ever used to watch TV in my entire life. The peanut remote feels comfortable in my hand and I don't have to look at it to know where a button is. I have owned every Tivo product since Series two and currently have A Romio Plus, Bolt, TiVo Stream and several Minis. But I find it increasingly annoying that I have to switch to the Stream to watch something on one of my streaming services that is not available on my DVR. I also miss not being able to view on demand shows from Comcast like I used to be able to do a few years ago. I want everything in one place. Simply put, I don't think I would ever buy another TiVo DVR without having access to Android apps or Roku like service from the DVR itself. It's as simple as putting the proper software on a DVR device. Come on TiVo!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

johnandkarenbona said:


> It's as simple as putting the proper software on a DVR device. Come on TiVo!


Actually, that’s not so simple.

Roku and Apple have no interest in licensing their software to TiVo.

Google does not allow AndroidTV to be modified in devices for retail sale. That’s why TiVo on the Stream4k is nothing more than another app.

AndroidTV also doesn’t support cable cards.

If it were easy, it would have been done already.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I have a Tivo Romio OTA which allows me to watch shows on Netflix and Prime. It also includes Hulu but when watching a Hulu show I get occasional skips. Hulu works fine on my Roku and if Tivo would fix the problem with Hulu and add a few things like HBO Max and Disny+, I would be perfectly happy.
I also own a Tivo stream 4K which I sometimes use but I feel it needs a lot of further development before it's a usable product. If they would add an app to the stream 4K that would allow me to see and play recordings from my Tivo Romio, that would make a huge difference.


----------

